# Handlebar Bag-Weird road bike setup



## ovid9 (May 16, 2013)

Hey all. I haven't posted in...forever. Have a question that's been defeating my weak attempts to google an answer.

My wife needs a handlebar bag. She's doing RAGBRAI and needs something more than just her little seat back to carry some stuff. She has a 2 year old (but maybe a 2012MY) Specialized Dolce (I think) and the catch is this: She has center mounted brake handles as well as the ones out on the handlebars. And which do you think she uses most of the time? The center mounted ones.

Does anyone know of any bike bags that would work with that style setup? The bike is for a tiny person as she's all of 5'2 and there is just no space for bags on that thing. 

I'm considering seeing if I can even get a rack for the back as it wouldn't be as convenient but could hold more stuff. 

*TL;DR version:* My wife has a small Specialized Dolce with center mounted brake handles and I'm trying to find a bike bag that will work for that bike.

Thanks!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I suggest forgetting about a handlebar bag.

I suggest instead lots of other types of bags.

Top tube bag maybe?

https://www.bikebagshop.com/bike-frame-bags-e-329.html

here's just one link as a reference, there's lots of places to get lots of types of bags.


----------



## ovid9 (May 16, 2013)

I had seen some of the other bags, but wasn't sure how well they'd work with the size and shape of the frame. Hmm.

Probably what I should do is have her get on her bike in riding position and make sure there's plenty of clearance for a top tube bag and see if possibly a top tube/rear post bag would fit too. 

Your idea is probably best.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

If the seat post is aluminum, perhaps a beam rack and bag would be an option. I don't know what the specs are on the Dolce.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

Camelback Mule. I know, it is a very '90s solution and not terribly "pro" or hard-core-roadie looking, but they work.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Just some random thoughts:

1. Why not get rid of the center-mounted brake levers? If the handlebar bag is important to her, she'll not miss those levers after the first few miles.
2. Not sure what the "convenience of a handlebar bag" means. But getting stuff out of a handlebar bag while you ride may not be as easy as she thinks.
3. Investigate the so-called decaleur, which is a small front rack designed to support a front bag. Velo Orange (VO) has some, but they're expensive.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Why not a "bento box" bag? That way she can still use her center-mtd brakes and have cockpit access to gels and what-not.
https://www.revelatedesigns.com/index.cfm/store.catalog/Cockpit/GasTank

Also- are you positive no one makes frame bags for bikes that small?
Revelate have some pretty darn small ones;
https://www.revelatedesigns.com/index.cfm/store.catalog/Frame-Bags/full-frame-bags

Note: no, I don't work for Revelate. I just like their bags.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

In your LBS look in the tri section for a top tube bag, I like one with velcro for easy access, my friend is tiny and has this bike with no center mount brakes though, and just got a top tube bag from tjmaxx for a few bucks. Re the brakes, why are they there?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

On long rides my wife likes to pack some stuff. She uses an Arkel Randonneur Rack, which is a lightweight rear rack that mounts off the seat rails and rests against the seat post with a rubber strap...fine for CF bikes and seatposts (Madone 6 in her case). I've seen quite a few of these on long multi day rides.


----------



## BBoneCloneMN (Oct 21, 2012)

I've been using an Apidura seat pack for months as a rack-free means of bringing clothes and lunch to work. I absolutely love it!


----------

